# for sale



## Few Hits (Jul 31, 2009)

power hunter laydown blind for sale $60.00 located in Roy ut sold pending pick 
up


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Few Hits said:


> power hunter laydown blind for sale $60.00 located in Roy ut


Interested.. PM me contact info please

ps- first dibs


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Few Hits said:


> power hunter laydown blind for sale $60.00 located in Roy ut


Is this still available? I'll buy it if not already sold to Gee.


----------

